# Laminated Step Blocks for the Mill



## Tom Griffin (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a quick and dirty project for the mill that will get used all the time, laminated step blocks. To use them, all you do is spin out as many layers as you need and slide them under the clamp. They are a lot more convenient than stair step blocks and a lot more stable.

The blocks are made from 2 pieces of 2" x 2" x 1/4" and 12 pieces of 2" x 2" x 1/8" aluminum sheet with a 1/4" socket head cap screw to hold them all together. The bottom 1/4" piece is tapped for the screw and the top 13 pieces have clearance holes all centered and about 1/2" from the edge. The screw is then staked in place or Loctited to keep it from rotating. If you want to get fancy, you can mill radii on the corners for appearance.

Tom


----------



## Redirish (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Tom. I have seen photos of them in use, and thought several times of getting a pair of them, as a lot of the work I do is a pain to set up with step blocks. Where did you get them?)


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats a really good idea Tom
Im just gonna shamelessly steal that idea, and use it in my shop. (':biggrin:')


(':drink2:')


----------



## Redirish (Mar 21, 2012)

DUH!  Sorry, I didn't realize you made them. I saw pictures of some years ago in Home Shop Machinist magazine


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, I've made them by the dozens over the years. They are one of my most used mill accessories.

Tom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

etard said:


> Stolen:whistle:




I prefer "purloined".    Consider it done.

Thanks Tom,

-Ron


----------



## nctoxic (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I would've thought aluminum to be too soft for that, but obviously you've been using them quite a while, so it must be ok.

I saw them on an internet video, and thought it was a really nice idea.  I'll have to make some.
Thanks for reminding me.

Tim,,,


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys aren't *bamboozling* the idea from me, it's been around a lot longer than I have. An old German guy I used to work with, Ernie "The Kraut" Kraudelt, showed me how to make them back in 1978 ( I have lots of stories about Ernie). In fact, one of my first projects when I started that job was to make a bunch of them, along with a load of large, thick, hardened washers for use under the nuts.

Tom


----------

